# misc.



## sickgrl22 (Oct 24, 2001)

I have IBS D, and i am havong a lot of trouble coping with it. I have only had it for a year, but it is really getting to the point where i can't even go out to dinner because i know i will be in the bathroom before i leave at least two times. I have indigestion alot now, and i have loose bowel every day. I am also starting to feel nauseated sometimes. I am a worry wort anyway about getting sick, and i freak out sometimes because i think it may be a stomach virus. How can i tell the differnce between a virus and my IBS. I just need some answers so can go on about my day normally.


----------

